# I took a book from mom



## cmartin0184 (Dec 23, 2014)

My mom has had a few books forever... never really seen her use them too much... so over the yrs i have pilfered them from her.... some of them i use a lot... other here and there... but one of them is called:

Pure baking soda: for baking, cleaning and deodorizing over 100 helpful household hints.

I must say that i use the grease cutter one the most to clean my kitchen. The counters, table etc... 

the recipe is:

1/4 cup baking soda
1/2 cup white vinegar
1 cup ammonia 
1 gallon hot water

I actually store this in spray bottles.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Old books are handy. Whenever I'm dragged to a yard sale I look for old books.


----------



## cmartin0184 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes... i really like how easy they are to make and unexpensive the ingredients are.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

You just gave me a good idea for my adult kids for next Christmas..they've all grown up using my copy of The Best of Mennonite Fellowship Meals. It would be good to make sure they all have their own copies. I'm on my second copy myself, and it's falling apart..


----------



## cmartin0184 (Dec 23, 2014)

Some old books are worth keeping...


----------



## cmartin0184 (Dec 23, 2014)

I will admit that it is easier to buy the premade stuff. But prices go up and if you are a single parent on minimum wage, it is rough. It is way cheaper to make your own cleaning supplies.. if you know how or have come across some old books that have the recipes in it.

Cooking from scratch is time consuming, but healthier too.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

cmartin0184 said:


> Some old books are worth keeping...


Or finding replacements of..I have a friend who searched high and low to replace his battered copy of The Betty Crocker Cookbook from 1970. He swears it's the best edition they made.


----------



## cmartin0184 (Dec 23, 2014)

I pilfered some of those too from my mom.... only cause she didn't use them.... they sat aroind collecting dust.... over time... i manage to snag them.. lol.... i use them.... my kids love to cook too... some days they actually bicker over who is going to cook :what: i don't think many can complain about that being an issue... lol


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

ksmama10 said:


> Or finding replacements of..I have a friend who searched high and low to replace his battered copy of The Betty Crocker Cookbook from 1970. He swears it's the best edition they made.


I have a well-work Betty Crocker 1970 cookbook. My mother-in-law still has the Betty Crocker Cookbook she bought when she married and I'm now wondering if it's a first edition. As with most of us, cookbooks come and cookbooks go; but, the Betty Crocker stays on....

So far it looks like _The Best of Mennonite Fellowship Meals_ is out of print.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I have a well-work Betty Crocker 1970 cookbook. My mother-in-law still has the Betty Crocker Cookbook she bought when she married and I'm now wondering if it's a first edition. As with most of us, cookbooks come and cookbooks go; but, the Betty Crocker stays on....
> 
> So far it looks like _The Best of Mennonite Fellowship Meals_ is out of print.


Hmm..might have to take a chance on used copies then; anything they're offering has to be in better shape than my poor copy. For the kids, they don't mind used books; we've had some incredibly fun and funny Christmas mornings whereby we exchanged books from the Friends of the Library sales. I might also dissect my personal copy and put it all in sheet protectors in a binder..


----------

